# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  F-Secure Health Check

## HATTIFNATTOR

F-Secure запустила новый бесплатный онлайн-сервис Health Check. Этот инструмент предназначен для проверки пропущенных обновлений безопасности различных приложений. В настоящий момент сервис работает только с Internet Explorer.


 *Страница сервиса*

 *Пройти проверку*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

